# Apartments near knowledge village?



## Accountant abroad (Nov 11, 2012)

Hi!

We are moving to Dubai from Sydney in six weeks or so and working in knowLedge
village. We are a family of four with a thirteen year old boy (very into minecraft and reading) and a ten year old girl (a bit into reading, but alas mainly into tv).

Does anyone know of good family places to live and go to school close to knowledge village? We were hoping to a aid having a car until we are used to the traffic.

thanks!
kitty.


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

Cordoba Residences are in Knowledge Village, can't get much closer than that!

They have villas and apartments: Cordoba Residence - Modern Living with the soul of a quaint Mediterranean Community with in the heart of Dubai Internet City

Other than that, Marina, JLT, The Greens, The Views, The Springs, The Meadows, The Lakes, TECOM, Al Barsha, and Palm Jumeirah are all near enough.


----------

